# Diagnosed half a year ago, it can be lonely



## Fe 82 (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi everyone,
I was diagnosed Type 1 last October, and have been getting to grips with it since.  Going through denial and irregular testing, saying to my friends 'I am not a diabetic, but someone who has diabetes', I am now coming to terms with the serious aspect of controlling my levels.
I have met a handful of people in the past few months at a carbohydrate counting session at the local clinic, but the local support forums (outside the NHS) seem non-existent.  The clinic is attended by much older people than I, and I have realised that it is really getting me down that I have noone to talk to who understands (despite many sympathetic non-diabetics).  My doctor yesterday suggested looking at this site.
I would appreciate anyone's comment if they are in a similar situation or who can offer any empathy - young, battling with a recent diagnosis, oh and have the added complication with trying to get their Hba1c sorted as they may be considering children in the next year.  My recent Hba1c was 8, so i have to really focus on that for the next test...not easy for someone with a sweet tooth, who is also having to battle with weight gain for the first time in her life.  Even as a positive person, I'm finding the frustration and isolation difficult to keep at bay.
Fe.


----------



## rossi_mac (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi Fe, 

I was diagnosed last year too, took a while but you've done well to come on here, the people here are ace and will answer any Q's no matter how small or "stupid" (no such question by the way!) I hope you stay positive and get you levels under control soon. And good luck with the little feet, there is a whole board on that side of things, don't know much on that front myself!!

Best wishes

Rossi.


----------



## Steff (Aug 5, 2009)

hi there fe and firslty id like to welcome you to the forum, this place is perfect for you as so many have felt the way you do now , im not sure if the 82 in your name means the year of your birth but if so i was also born in 82 so i am close in age to you in that case, I have had all the feelings you have in past deniel etc etc i even stopped testing for a short while and thought i dont want this dam diabetes so i let myself go kept it from everyone and it made me feel 1o times worse , it triggered depression in me and i felt yuk, after a good talk i got throught that stage and you will to  im sure,this place is full of good people who vary widely in age so im sure now your here we will all help you through the bad times xx


----------



## aymes (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi Fe and welcome to the site, it really is a great life line to be able to chat to others in the same boat so glad you found us!

I can relate to a lot of what you say, I was diagnosed with type 1 nearly 5 years ago at the age of 21. I initially took the news very calmly but about 6 months in I went into almost total denial, was quite convinced they'd got it all wrong and I wasn't diabetic (my a1c told a different story!) and probably tested about twice a week. It did take me quite a while to get myself together , only really when I did a dafne course, and realise that taking a bit of time to focus on the condition really reeps lots of benefits. I'm in no way a 'perfect' diabetic now but I'm a lot better and happier.

I understand what you mean about feeling isolated, plenty of people can try to be  sympathetic and understanding but unless they are actually diabetic it's quite difficult for them to fully understand, that's why places like this are great!

Hope to see you about on the threads

A


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi Fe and Welcome to the forum , there is always someone here to chat or have a moan with  if you want to know anything just ask and someone will be able to help


----------



## Sugarbum (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi Fe,

Its really nice to meet you and have you join the forum. Things sound really tough and I hope you find a bit of support and comfort here from the members, I certainly have found it very sociable and helpful. There is also a pregancy section and I can assure you you are not a lone in the challenge of tackling your HbA1c so that you can consider pregnancy from a good level....there is a lot of discussion that may help you.

It will please a lot of people here (including me!) that you DOCTOR recommended this site to you! A little break through for us.......

I empathise that you feel isolated and frustrated with diabetes. isolation was my biggest problem, I didnt know anyone with diabetes and was begining to feel very lonely. Eventually after feeling really low for a long time I went to a psychological support group for people wth Type 1 which was in my clinic. If you dont have anyone in your age range in your group is it possible that you can get them to keep you in mind for new groups up and coming or the DAFNE course? My group was good but there was a barking mad older woman in it (I think that is standard wherever you go!). Getting out there and meeting others was what I needed to do, have you considered a bit of volunteering for anything diabetes?! I went to scotland with diabetes UK, had a cracking time, and yep you guessed it, the number of people with diabetes was ridiculous! I was in my element- but I had to pluck up a lot of courage to go off and do it alone but it was definately worth the effort.

Have you joined a pre-conception clinic? I am always being policed by my DSN as to whether I am planning children but I should join approximately 6 months prior to when I intend to conceive (is my life that well planned? I think not!). This may be another way into a group of like-minded people, your age and similar experiences. I attend at a hospital, if you are under the care of a hospital service you may need to get them to refer you.

I really hope that some of the feelings you describe are just eased a little bby joining this forum and getting involved. It is a nice crowd here and you can rest assurred that even if you come on here just to have a bloody good rant that people here understand you. Always feel free to PM me for a chat if you dont feel happy to post on the public forum.

All the best hon

Lou x


----------



## HelenP (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi Fe, I'm new to these boards but I'm sure you've done the right thing in joining, as you say you've no one to talk to who understands.

I can't say I understand how you feel being a young diabetes sufferer, as I'm an old fogey myself (my daughter is your age), but I hope you find friends on here that you're able to talk to.

xx


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi Fe

Welcome to the forum..The large extended family..  Your in the right place for help, support, advice, chat and a good old rant

Heidi
xx


----------



## Fe 82 (Aug 6, 2009)

Can I just say thank you to you all - it's so reassuring to know that this is such an active forum and people support each other...I was beginning to think that the number of people the government claim to be diabetic in the UK was farcical!
Look forward to speaking to everyone more often 
x


----------



## Pigeon (Aug 6, 2009)

Hello Fe, welcome to the forum. I was diagnosed 2 years ago age 26 and I can really relate to what you say. I was lucky in that I had 2 friends I'd known for years who had type 1 too, so they were great support, which I really appreciated, but they don't live nearby and so it was still lonely at times. I know what you mean about battling weight gain for the first time, I'd never had to worry about that before but then with all the necessary snacking etc my weight really went up, although that got better when I swapped for 2 injections a day to a basal-bolus regime. What insulin are you on? I hope things get better for you soon, I'll look forward to seeing more of you on here.


----------



## Fe 82 (Aug 6, 2009)

Im on Lantus, 14, although the doc thinks i should put it up but im really reluctant to....i have just taken up tennis again which im hoping should regulate things better, and i would rather reduce my carb intake than take more insulin...may be a silly thing to do, i dont know.
x


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 6, 2009)

Fe 82 said:


> Im on Lantus, 14, although the doc thinks i should put it up but im really reluctant to....i have just taken up tennis again which im hoping should regulate things better, and i would rather reduce my carb intake than take more insulin...may be a silly thing to do, i dont know.
> x



Not at all silly !! I am a Low Carber and I can say Ive felt so much better since Ive reduced , I also take alot less Insulin which I think is always a plus . If you want any pointers pop in to the Low Carbers thread .


----------



## Twitchy (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi Fe!

Welcome to the forum, sounds like you have a good doc! Everyone on here is really supportive, it's been a real ray of hope to me recently.

I'm currently in my second pregnancy, I had a little boy a couple of years ago.  It is wonderful, but such hard work as a diabetic!!  (Totally worth it though!) f you are thinking about children in the near future, you will need to really concentrate on the BG control from here onwards... Diabetes UK do quite a good booklet "Pregnancy & diabetes" (catchy!), which you can buy for ?3 by calling their orderline on 0800 585088.  It's well worth the money because it gives you an idea of what to expect, and what you will need to consider.  You will also need to take a big dose of folic acid (5mg, I think?) from at least 3 months before you try to conceive, as this helps reduce the risk of birth defects.  I took the booklet in to my GP first time round, it was usual to be armed with the info!

The pregnancy pages on this forum are good too!

All the best!

Twitchy


----------



## Fe 82 (Aug 16, 2009)

Didnt realise you had to take folic acid 3 months before conception - there seems to be such a diluted approach to diabetes and pregnancy between medical professionals...it almost varies on a personal opinion basis.  Thanks for the heads up Twitchy - I will talk to my DSN! xx


----------



## Freddie99 (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Fe,

Welcome to the forum. I've met relatively few type ones in the thirteen years I've been type one. the most I've met is on my carb counting course. Feel free to ask anything and we'll do our best to help.

Tom


----------

